
BitTorrent project Atlas - dnqthao
https://www.bittorrent.com/project-atlas/
======
dev_dull
> _BitTorrent peers can offer tokens to incentivize other users to run clients
> on fast networks and to seed torrents for longer periods, leading to better
> swarm longevity and faster download speeds for all swarm participants._

Is this a solution out in search of a problem?

~~~
coralreef
I don't think so. One problem with p2p file sharing is that hosts have no
incentives to seed, other than for "good will".

Closed/private torrent networks will often put quotas on seed/download ratio
for users. Occasionally you can buy Gb's worth of credits to get more.

A native exchange credit system makes sense to me.

------
amingilani
I'm truly excited about the possibility of incentivized content distribution.
I'm not sure if Bittorrent + Tron is the way to go, but hey, let's see.

With that said, this video was the best example of burning a marketing budget
I have ever seen. This video could've been done comfortably, in a studio, with
soft lighting, at any time, but no.

They had to design and print not one but 3 custom hot-air balloons, drive the
whole team out at a particular time, get multiple cameras to take multiple
shots, with multiple mics, and stitch them all together in post-processing
because they had the budget for it. It also wasted a few precious seconds of
my life watching a hot-air balloon rise.

Even the presenter looked fairly jaded, as if thinking, "I could have done
this talk on Google Hangouts in my underwear, not in this freezing weather
cold".

------
naikrovek
I wonder what kind of shenanigans must be afoot in order for them to break
scrolling on mobile.

Whatever it is, they've done it.

Classy as always, BitTorrent.

~~~
sprremix
That's impressive. fwiw here's a screen capture of the page:
[https://i.imgur.com/EBuJ4pc.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/EBuJ4pc.jpg)

